# nordisches Boardie-Fliegenbindetreffen Sonntag, 18. Januar 2009



## Truttafriend (27. November 2008)

Es ist wieder so weit :z 
ein neues
nordisches Boardie-Fliegenbindetreffen   
steht an.​
*Am Sonntag den 18.01.2009 10Uhr bis ca. 15Uhr*​ 

findet das mittlerweile legendäre Bindeevent statt. 


Anfahrt für Ortsunkundige





Lübeck, Ratekauer Weg 2 - 4 - ehemalige Travekaserne​
Aus organisatorischen Gründen kann leider keine Terminumfrage gestartet werden, da wir die Räume nicht für mehrere Wochenenden freihalten können.

Bindematerial und Werkzeug ist auch diesmal für Anfänger vorhanden. Also auch zum schnuppern genau das richtige. Da auch immer viele ihre Kombos mitbringen, lassen sich super Ruten, Rollen und vorallendingen Schnüre testen. 

*Auch diesmal ganz wichtig! Bringt euch bitte nach Möglichkeit einen Stuhl (Esszimmertischhöhe) mit. 
*

_____________________________________________​

Teilnehmerliste:

Thomas090883
xfishbonex
Krister
Helge
vazzquezz
Sven
Klaus
Andy
Alex
Thomas
Peter
Georg
Marco
Gunnar
Stephan
Tim
______________________________________ 







Dumm Tüchschnacker auf´n schnellen Kaffee und ne Moods:

Micha
Micha


----------



## Schutenpiet (27. November 2008)

*AW: nordisches Boardie-Fliegenbindetreffen Sonntag, 18. Januar 2009*

:m  auch mitmachen :q:q

Piet


----------



## goeddoek (27. November 2008)

*AW: nordisches Boardie-Fliegenbindetreffen Sonntag, 18. Januar 2009*

Da kann man ja eigentlich nur zusagen :l #h


----------



## macmarco (27. November 2008)

*AW: nordisches Boardie-Fliegenbindetreffen Sonntag, 18. Januar 2009*

Iiiiiiiiiiiich will auch  :k


----------



## Bellyboater (27. November 2008)

*AW: nordisches Boardie-Fliegenbindetreffen Sonntag, 18. Januar 2009*

Wenn nix dazwischen kommt bin ich dabei.


----------



## AlBundy (30. November 2008)

*AW: nordisches Boardie-Fliegenbindetreffen Sonntag, 18. Januar 2009*

DABEI !

...bei allem...  - :m


----------



## Stingray (30. November 2008)

*AW: nordisches Boardie-Fliegenbindetreffen Sonntag, 18. Januar 2009*

Ich sage mal dabei #h. Wenn nichts dazwischen kommt .


Gruß Thomas


----------



## testo (1. Dezember 2008)

*AW: nordisches Boardie-Fliegenbindetreffen Sonntag, 18. Januar 2009*

dabei!


----------



## dat_geit (1. Dezember 2008)

*AW: nordisches Boardie-Fliegenbindetreffen Sonntag, 18. Januar 2009*

Dabei und binden werde ich keine HS (Insider gelle Stephan) sondern eine Variante der Pattegrisen.


----------



## xfishbonex (1. Dezember 2008)

*AW: nordisches Boardie-Fliegenbindetreffen Sonntag, 18. Januar 2009*



Bellyboater schrieb:


> Wenn nix dazwischen kommt bin ich dabei.


 nimmst mich mit schnuckel :vik:


----------



## hornhechteutin (7. Dezember 2008)

*AW: nordisches Boardie-Fliegenbindetreffen Sonntag, 18. Januar 2009*

Moin Moin ,
würde gerne zum klönen mal wieder einschauen wenn ich darf |supergri


Gruß aus Eutin
Micha


----------



## testo (10. Dezember 2008)

*AW: nordisches Boardie-Fliegenbindetreffen Sonntag, 18. Januar 2009*



hornhechteutin schrieb:


> Moin Moin ,
> würde gerne zum klönen mal wieder einschauen wenn ich darf |supergri
> 
> 
> ...




von mir aus gerne...


----------



## Stxxxxxxxxx (10. Dezember 2008)

*AW: nordisches Boardie-Fliegenbindetreffen Sonntag, 18. Januar 2009*

Jeder der Interesse am "tüddeln, werfen oder auch nur am klönen" hat ist herzlich eingeladen:l#h

Gruß Stephan


----------



## feuerwerke11 (21. Dezember 2008)

*AW: nordisches Boardie-Fliegenbindetreffen Sonntag, 18. Januar 2009*

Hallo Sven und Klaus kommen auch ,wenm sie dürfen


----------



## Stxxxxxxxxx (22. Dezember 2008)

*AW: nordisches Boardie-Fliegenbindetreffen Sonntag, 18. Januar 2009*



feuerwerke11 schrieb:


> Hallo Sven und Klaus kommen auch ,wenm sie dürfen


Dürfen :q s.o.

Gruß Stephan #h


----------



## wombat (22. Dezember 2008)

*AW: nordisches Boardie-Fliegenbindetreffen Sonntag, 18. Januar 2009*

Hi Stephan,

na??!!|kopfkrat
Jetzt wunderst du dich wer Feuerwerker 11 ist:q

G'day Klaus


----------



## Stxxxxxxxxx (23. Dezember 2008)

*AW: nordisches Boardie-Fliegenbindetreffen Sonntag, 18. Januar 2009*



wombat schrieb:


> Hi Stephan,
> 
> na??!!|kopfkrat
> Jetzt wunderst du dich wer Feuerwerker 11 ist:q
> ...




Ich hab da sonne Idee ...


----------



## feuerwerke11 (24. Dezember 2008)

*AW: nordisches Boardie-Fliegenbindetreffen Sonntag, 18. Januar 2009*

Macht Euch über mich richtig lustig , weil ich so selten SCHREIBE


----------



## vazzquezz (3. Januar 2009)

*AW: nordisches Boardie-Fliegenbindetreffen Sonntag, 18. Januar 2009*

Schubs ...

Wenn mir das Tüdeln in zwei Wochen immer noch soviel Spaß macht wie jetzt (ich denke schon ... :g) klink ich mich bei Gunnar oder Thomas mit ein, und schlage auch auf ...!

V.


----------



## hornhechteutin (3. Januar 2009)

*AW: nordisches Boardie-Fliegenbindetreffen Sonntag, 18. Januar 2009*

Moin Moin ,


vazzquezz schrieb:


> Schubs ...
> 
> Wenn mir das Tüdeln in zwei Wochen immer noch soviel Spaß macht wie jetzt (ich denke schon ... :g) klink ich mich bei Gunnar oder Thomas mit ein, und schlage auch auf ...!
> 
> V.



supie und fahr dann nach Pelzerha*g*en umd ein Bild vom NEUEN Ortsschild zu machen :vik::vik::vik:


Gruß aus Eutin
Micha


----------



## vazzquezz (3. Januar 2009)

*AW: nordisches Boardie-Fliegenbindetreffen Sonntag, 18. Januar 2009*



hornhechteutin schrieb:


> ... Pelzerha*g*en ...



SPACKEN! :vik:

Frohes Neues ... #6

V.


----------



## hornhechteutin (3. Januar 2009)

*AW: nordisches Boardie-Fliegenbindetreffen Sonntag, 18. Januar 2009*

Moin Moin ,


vazzquezz schrieb:


> SPACKEN! :vik:
> 
> Frohes Neues ... #6
> 
> V.



Dir auch ein frohes neues Jahr . Müssen ja da weitermachen mit der Frotzelei wo wir 2008 aufgehört haben :q:q . Das ist das schöne hier bei uns im Norden , das sowas möglich ist :vik:

Gruß aus Eutin
Micha


----------



## goeddoek (8. Januar 2009)

*AW: nordisches Boardie-Fliegenbindetreffen Sonntag, 18. Januar 2009*

Wie siehts aus - soll im Anschluss noch 'ne Runde gefischt werden ?


----------



## AlBundy (8. Januar 2009)

*AW: nordisches Boardie-Fliegenbindetreffen Sonntag, 18. Januar 2009*

Lust und Interesse hätt ich schon, nur werde ich mich nicht bei -10°C ins Wasser stellen. Und für nur 2h (...z.Bsp.) fahr ich nicht mehr an die Küste. Sorry, da spielt irgendwo der wirtschaftliche Faktor schon 'ne Rolle. 

Freu' mich schon auf euch - :q...!

Gruß, Alex


----------



## goeddoek (8. Januar 2009)

*AW: nordisches Boardie-Fliegenbindetreffen Sonntag, 18. Januar 2009*

Tsss, tsss, tsss - sowas ist Mariner   :q :q :q :q


Im Ernst - bis dahin sind bestimmt beste Bedingungen :vik:


----------



## AlBundy (8. Januar 2009)

*AW: nordisches Boardie-Fliegenbindetreffen Sonntag, 18. Januar 2009*

... |rolleyes

Georg, ...bring uns doch von dir so'n bischen "Inselfeeling" :vik: mit, dann wird das schon klappen!


----------



## goeddoek (8. Januar 2009)

*AW: nordisches Boardie-Fliegenbindetreffen Sonntag, 18. Januar 2009*

Mach ich, mein Bester, mach ich #h


----------



## Thomas090883 (8. Januar 2009)

*AW: nordisches Boardie-Fliegenbindetreffen Sonntag, 18. Januar 2009*

Hallo zusammen,

meld mich mal zusammen mit xfishbonex an.
Gegen das fischen hab ich nichts kommt aber auch darauf an wie lange wir mit´n tüddeln zugang sind. 

Bis denn 
Gruß Thomas


----------



## ALSTERBOJE (8. Januar 2009)

*AW: nordisches Boardie-Fliegenbindetreffen Sonntag, 18. Januar 2009*

...... ich bin auch mal mit von der Partie!

.... Krister (vazzquezz) hat mich mit im Gepäck!

Gruß, Helge


----------



## macmarco (8. Januar 2009)

*AW: nordisches Boardie-Fliegenbindetreffen Sonntag, 18. Januar 2009*

Ich kann leider net anschließend fischen.... muss noch Handball spielen  Eigtl. schade, aber das ganze drumherum vorher macht ja auch viiiiel mehr Spaß


----------



## Bondex (9. Januar 2009)

*AW: nordisches Boardie-Fliegenbindetreffen Sonntag, 18. Januar 2009*

vielleicht schaffe ich es diesmal, werde mir Mühe geben #h


----------



## goeddoek (9. Januar 2009)

*AW: nordisches Boardie-Fliegenbindetreffen Sonntag, 18. Januar 2009*



Bondex schrieb:


> vielleicht schaffe ich es diesmal, werde mir Mühe geben #h



Na, ich bitte darum. Würde mich freuen, Dich mal wieder zu sehen #h


----------



## dat_geit (9. Januar 2009)

*AW: nordisches Boardie-Fliegenbindetreffen Sonntag, 18. Januar 2009*

So, ich pack dann mal die Sachen ein um ein paar Pattegrisen zu stricken.

Wer sich meine Variante gerne mal anschauen möchte, den lade ich herzlich dazu ein.

Wer noch gar nicht so ein rosa Schweinchen getüddelt hat, dem kann geholfen werden.......

Ausserdem kam mir dabei gleich ne Idee für einen Klamar.|rolleyes

Aber dazu mehr |bla: beim Treffen.

Letzendlich nur noch bischen mehr wie ne Woche, da kommt langsam Freude auf.

Andy


----------



## xfishbonex (9. Januar 2009)

*AW: nordisches Boardie-Fliegenbindetreffen Sonntag, 18. Januar 2009*



dat_geit schrieb:


> So, ich pack dann mal die Sachen ein um ein paar Pattegrisen zu stricken.
> 
> Wer sich meine Variante gerne mal anschauen möchte, den lade ich herzlich dazu ein.
> 
> ...


 na alter 
du weiß aber das das erst nächsten sonntag ist :vik:und denn willst du jetzt schon die sachen packen #c
viel spaß :vik:
lg andre 
freue mich schon auf neue bekanntschaften |supergri


----------



## dat_geit (10. Januar 2009)

*AW: nordisches Boardie-Fliegenbindetreffen Sonntag, 18. Januar 2009*

Du weißt doch, dass ich seit ich mit dem Fliegenfischen und Binden begonnen habe, keine Kohle mehr besitze.:m

Nach wochenlangen Hinz&Kuntz-Verkauf reichte es gerade mal für ein bischen Tüddelkram.|kopfkrat

Da muß ich morgen schon zu Fuß los, damit ich rechtzeitig da bin, weil ich ja auch zwischendurch immer mal wieder arbeiten muß, damit ich was zu Essen habe.

Ich hab mir nen Plan von Aldi-Märkten ausgedruckt, wo ich Pfand-Flaschen falten will. Das ist meine Marschrute.:q


Andy


----------



## ALSTERBOJE (10. Januar 2009)

*AW: nordisches Boardie-Fliegenbindetreffen Sonntag, 18. Januar 2009*

@Andreas!

.... aber bidde vorher noch bei mir im Laden einschlagen, damit wir die Lohnpfändung für Tüddelmaterial reden ......:vik:

... 'n "anständiger Vise zum auf dicke Tasche machen ist ja wohl Pflicht für dieses Event :q.... ... nur so kommen die Grisen richtig zur Geltung|wavey:

... Gruß, Helge


----------



## vazzquezz (10. Januar 2009)

*AW: nordisches Boardie-Fliegenbindetreffen Sonntag, 18. Januar 2009*



ALSTERBOJE schrieb:


> ... 'n "anständiger Vise zum auf dicke Tasche machen ist ja wohl Pflicht für dieses Event :q...



Nee nee! Nun wollte ich doch soo gerne mal sehen, wie Andy die Einhand-Griese bindet - mit seinem Sparvise in der Linken, in Form einer Kombizange ... 

V.


----------



## Stxxxxxxxxx (10. Januar 2009)

*AW: nordisches Boardie-Fliegenbindetreffen Sonntag, 18. Januar 2009*

Moinsen,

noch ne Woche und dann geht´s los.

Denkt bitte an einen Stuhl - wer hat. Ein paar haben wir auch in der Werkstatt.

Wie siehts mit dem "Catering" aus?
Ich werde mal den Kaffee + Zubehör stellen.

Wer benötigt einen Leihbindestock ?

Ansonsten wollte ich auch das "pinke Schweinchen" tüddeln. Bestimmt interessant welche Varianten es gibt. 

Alternativ auch gerne Honeyshrimp, Samsö - Killer etc. eben die "Fliegen der Saison" :q

zum fischen hinterher: Ich sehe das so wie Al - aber natürlich wer mag. Ich wohl nicht.

So dann bis übernächsten Sonntag und freue mich.

@ Maoam: Schade :c

Gruß Stephan |wavey:


----------



## dat_geit (10. Januar 2009)

*AW: nordisches Boardie-Fliegenbindetreffen Sonntag, 18. Januar 2009*

Helge, dat Pflichtprogramm bei dir ist schon fest eingeplant!!!!

Da geht alles hin, was ich noch als Plastikgeld verfügbar machen kann.|supergri|supergri

Ab Mittwoch ist mit meinem Erscheinen zu rechnen.

Andy


----------



## Lxvxfxxld1 (10. Januar 2009)

*AW: nordisches Boardie-Fliegenbindetreffen Sonntag, 18. Januar 2009*



Stephan Gartz schrieb:


> Denkt bitte an einen Stuhl


 
Ne,ne. Letztes Jahr beim BB Treffen, hatte ich die ganze nacht welchen. Deshalb konnte ich dann auch am nächsten Morgen nicht mehr zu Treffen fahren. 

Bringt jemand Gewebeschlauch mit? Die einen im Angelgeschäft wissen nicht was das ist und die anderen haben ihn gerade nicht. Würde mir gerne ein paar Seeringelwürmer binden. 

http://www.fliegenfischer-forum.de/seering.html


----------



## dat_geit (10. Januar 2009)

*AW: nordisches Boardie-Fliegenbindetreffen Sonntag, 18. Januar 2009*

Dat mit der Geflechtröhre bekommen wir schon hin.


----------



## ALSTERBOJE (10. Januar 2009)

*AW: nordisches Boardie-Fliegenbindetreffen Sonntag, 18. Januar 2009*

Moin Love...!

Gewebeschlauch-Material hab ich im Laden .... bring ich mit!!!

@Andy: bidde mich unbedingt an diesen Schlauch erinnern.. ( mwhr Hirn wird langsam rostig!)

Gruß, Helge


----------



## Lxvxfxxld1 (10. Januar 2009)

*AW: nordisches Boardie-Fliegenbindetreffen Sonntag, 18. Januar 2009*

Na das klappt ja super hier. Äh, dann mal ein schwierigeres Ding gleich hinterher. Ist für mich schwer. Ich kann noch nicht so gut binden. Jedenfalls jetzt nicht mehr. Irgendwie werden mit dem Alter die Augen auch nicht besser. Und dänisch, konnte ich noch nie. Aber so welche, würde ich gene haben, binden. Soll aber eben nicht so ganz einfach sein. http://www.kystfluefiskeren.dk/modu...gEd&file=index&topic_id=19&page_id=277#JD.jpg Kommt im Film, Geheimnisse der Meerforelle vor. Den Filmtrailer habe ich aber bisher nur gesehen. Wink mit dem Zaunpfahl.


----------



## goeddoek (11. Januar 2009)

*AW: nordisches Boardie-Fliegenbindetreffen Sonntag, 18. Januar 2009*

@ Alsterboje

Bring doch 'ne kleine Auswahl zum Testen mit - ich wär da nicht abgeneigt  :q :q

@ Lovefield1

Na, da hast Du ja Glück - Stephan, der "Maitre" der Honeyshrimps wird Dir da sicher behilflich sein. Und dänisch kann der obendrein.
Ist aber für das Muster nicht nötig :m


----------



## Stxxxxxxxxx (11. Januar 2009)

*AW: nordisches Boardie-Fliegenbindetreffen Sonntag, 18. Januar 2009*



goeddoek schrieb:


> @ Alsterboje
> 
> Bring doch 'ne kleine Auswahl zum Testen mit - ich wär da nicht abgeneigt  :q :q
> 
> ...




Tak for blomster |rotwerden

Hilsen S.#h


----------



## dat_geit (11. Januar 2009)

*AW: nordisches Boardie-Fliegenbindetreffen Sonntag, 18. Januar 2009*

@Lovefield1

such dir lieber ein leichteres Objekt, ich kann mein Leid davon klagen.......|rolleyes|bla:

Anbei ein kleiner Vorgeschmack


----------



## Stxxxxxxxxx (11. Januar 2009)

*AW: nordisches Boardie-Fliegenbindetreffen Sonntag, 18. Januar 2009*

Moin Andreas,

besonders der dritte Shrimp sieht ja super aus !

Bin auf deine Technik gespannt.

Gruß Stephan


----------



## dat_geit (11. Januar 2009)

*AW: nordisches Boardie-Fliegenbindetreffen Sonntag, 18. Januar 2009*

Stephan, du weißt ja wer mir den ganzen Sch***** eingebrockt hat.......:c|supergri

Das ist ne Kombination aus aus dem Orignal von Claus und einigen eigenen Überlegungen, die mir bei der Ansicht von vielen anderen Varianten kam.

Typisch ist die dir ins Auge springende Variante mal wieder aus Zufall entstanden. Aber reproduzierbar!

Morgen werde ich ich mit andre mal die Jungs unter Wasser schicken.


----------



## vazzquezz (11. Januar 2009)

*AW: nordisches Boardie-Fliegenbindetreffen Sonntag, 18. Januar 2009*

@andy: Ist ja geil! Nach meinem ersten PG-Versuch bin ich auch sofort vom Antron-Panzer ab, und hab den aus Pearl-Shell gelegt ... Ich kürze den allerdings aus optischen Gründen überm "Pony" ab. Rippst Du mit Mono, oder mit Bindefaden? Letzteres sieht mit dem Shell nämlich echt gut aus, weil das mehr "einschneidet" ... (War aber auch nur 'ne Zufallserkenntnis, weil mir das Ripp-Mono rausgerutscht ist  )

V.


----------



## dat_geit (11. Januar 2009)

*AW: nordisches Boardie-Fliegenbindetreffen Sonntag, 18. Januar 2009*

Moinsen Krister,
ich habe auch Varianten mit dem Antronrücken.
Morgen gehen alle ind en Test.

Ich rippe mit ner .18 Mono, das haste gut gesehen!!!!

Sie ist ein gutes Mittelding zwischen schneiden und kleinen Zwischenräumen. Ausserdem kräftig stramm ziehen, dann sieht das noch ne Runde besser aus.

Um den Anfang zu erleichtern binde ich das Mono übringens unten ein, probier das mal. Das hilft bei der ersten Windung hinten ungemein!!!!#6

Andy


----------



## xfishbonex (11. Januar 2009)

*AW: nordisches Boardie-Fliegenbindetreffen Sonntag, 18. Januar 2009*



dat_geit schrieb:


> @Lovefield1
> 
> such dir lieber ein leichteres Objekt, ich kann mein Leid davon klagen.......|rolleyes|bla:
> 
> Anbei ein kleiner Vorgeschmack


 alter bild 3 ist der hammer |bigeyes|bigeyes|bigeyes die muß ich morgen testen :q denn fange ich die fetten trutten #:lg andre


----------



## dat_geit (11. Januar 2009)

*AW: nordisches Boardie-Fliegenbindetreffen Sonntag, 18. Januar 2009*

Geh mal knacken Alter. Dat wird morgen echt hart.:vik:


----------



## macmarco (11. Januar 2009)

*AW: nordisches Boardie-Fliegenbindetreffen Sonntag, 18. Januar 2009*

Ich schau mir mal euer "getüddel" an..Hauptsache Kaffee ist da


----------



## dat_geit (11. Januar 2009)

*AW: nordisches Boardie-Fliegenbindetreffen Sonntag, 18. Januar 2009*

Gucken ja, Anfassen neeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeee:q


----------



## macmarco (11. Januar 2009)

*AW: nordisches Boardie-Fliegenbindetreffen Sonntag, 18. Januar 2009*



dat_geit schrieb:


> Gucken ja, Anfassen neeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeee:q


Redest du nun von dir oder von den Fliegen???:q:q


----------



## xfishbonex (11. Januar 2009)

*AW: nordisches Boardie-Fliegenbindetreffen Sonntag, 18. Januar 2009*

nur kucken nicht anfassen :glg andre


----------



## dat_geit (11. Januar 2009)

*AW: nordisches Boardie-Fliegenbindetreffen Sonntag, 18. Januar 2009*

Ich bin eh Transzendent, daher geht es allein um die Mücken.|supergri


----------



## testo (12. Januar 2009)

*AW: nordisches Boardie-Fliegenbindetreffen Sonntag, 18. Januar 2009*

@stephan

wenn das sontag bei mir alles so klappt gehts hinterher zum fischen.... komm...gib dir nen ruck... das wasser ist wärmer als die luft|bla:

@apropo wärmer....andi....
mach mal dem helge seine butze leer und sag ihm es sind muster für so ne truppe garnelen-schützer gewesen, die damit das paarungsverhalten der balticminihummer dokumentieren wollen. das klingt wissenschaftlich und bringt erfolge durch teilhaberschaft an wissensbereichen.

....ach stephan...

bring stuhl mit..... reicht ne dose voll?  muss er noch warm sein?!|kopfkrat


----------



## ALSTERBOJE (12. Januar 2009)

*AW: nordisches Boardie-Fliegenbindetreffen Sonntag, 18. Januar 2009*

..... soooo sehen die Dinger richtich schön aus:http://img407.*ih.us/my.php?image=winterspecialjg0.jpg

.... von mir sind die nicht - da müssen die guten Binder ran!!!!

... Gruß, Helge


----------



## ALSTERBOJE (12. Januar 2009)

*AW: nordisches Boardie-Fliegenbindetreffen Sonntag, 18. Januar 2009*

.... ääääh, ja .... und hier das Bild

[URL=http://img407.*ih.us/my.php?image=winterspecialjg0.jpg]http://img407.*ih.us/img407/7093/winterspecialjg0.th.jpg[/URL]


----------



## Marian 25469 (12. Januar 2009)

*AW: nordisches Boardie-Fliegenbindetreffen Sonntag, 18. Januar 2009*

Hallo Sportsfreunde.

Panscht eigentlich jemand am Sonntag auch mit Epoxy ???

Hier mal ein Beispiel zum luschern #6


----------



## Stingray (12. Januar 2009)

*AW: nordisches Boardie-Fliegenbindetreffen Sonntag, 18. Januar 2009*



ALSTERBOJE schrieb:


> .... ääääh, ja .... und hier das Bild
> 
> [URL="http://img407.*ih.us/my.php?image=winterspecialjg0.jpg"]http://img407.*ih.us/img407/7093/winterspecialjg0.th.jpg[/URL]


 
Das sind doch Matschschuhfliegen,oder |kopfkrat:q.


Gruß Thomas


----------



## Marian 25469 (13. Januar 2009)

*AW: nordisches Boardie-Fliegenbindetreffen Sonntag, 18. Januar 2009*

Hallo Sportsfreunde.

Da in einigen Threads ja der Begriff ' Gemeinsames Fischerchen ' gefallen ist wäre meine Frage an die Herren im Hintergrund, wie sich ein solches überhaupt gestaltet mit dem Treffen ???

Hätte schon Interesse, Thure auch, wir bräuchten nur ein paar Eckdaten damit man sehen kann ob es vom eigenen zeitlichen Fenster passt #6#


Bis Sonntag ist es ja nicht mehr so lange #h


----------



## testo (13. Januar 2009)

*AW: nordisches Boardie-Fliegenbindetreffen Sonntag, 18. Januar 2009*



Polarfly schrieb:


> Hallo Sportsfreunde.
> 
> Da in einigen Threads ja der Begriff ' Gemeinsames Fischerchen ' gefallen ist wäre meine Frage an die Herren im Hintergrund, wie sich ein solches überhaupt gestaltet mit dem Treffen ???
> 
> ...



hä|kopfkrat wat meinste...

nachher fischen gehen? wenn ja, wir werden wohl nach sierksdorf, dahme oder soetwas in der nähe fahren und nen bißchen wedeln gehen.


----------



## Thomas090883 (14. Januar 2009)

*AW: nordisches Boardie-Fliegenbindetreffen Sonntag, 18. Januar 2009*

Hallo zusammen,

meine bessere Hälfte zaubert zur Verköstigung einen ihrer köstlichen Schichtsalate.
Nen Leih-Bindestock inklusive Zubehör könnte ich noch gebrauchen.
Ansonsten wird Gerödel angeschleppt was so vorhanden ist.

Also bis denn dann

Gruß Thomas


----------



## Bellyboater (15. Januar 2009)

*AW: nordisches Boardie-Fliegenbindetreffen Sonntag, 18. Januar 2009*

Ich wollte mal fragen, ob einer der Anwesenden einen halben Speyhechel-Balg in lachsfarben über hätte?


----------



## testo (15. Januar 2009)

*AW: nordisches Boardie-Fliegenbindetreffen Sonntag, 18. Januar 2009*



Bellyboater schrieb:


> Ich wollte mal fragen, ob einer der Anwesenden einen halben Speyhechel-Balg in lachsfarben über hätte?



...und ihn mir verkauft:q


----------



## Bellyboater (15. Januar 2009)

*AW: nordisches Boardie-Fliegenbindetreffen Sonntag, 18. Januar 2009*



testo schrieb:


> ...und ihn mir verkauft:q



Hier wird sich nicht vorgedrängelt|evil:


----------



## dat_geit (15. Januar 2009)

*AW: nordisches Boardie-Fliegenbindetreffen Sonntag, 18. Januar 2009*

Dat könnt ihr wohl knicken, denn die Dinger sind derzeit nirgendwo zu bekommen und daher unverkäuflich.......|rolleyes

In ca. 2 Monaten wohl wieder......:c


----------



## vazzquezz (15. Januar 2009)

*AW: nordisches Boardie-Fliegenbindetreffen Sonntag, 18. Januar 2009*

Na, da danke ich stingray doch recht herzlich! :vik:

V.


----------



## ALSTERBOJE (15. Januar 2009)

*AW: nordisches Boardie-Fliegenbindetreffen Sonntag, 18. Januar 2009*

.... wie? ..... gibt es nicht??!! hier sind sie doch!!!!!http://cgi.ebay.de/Whiting-Spey-Saddle-SALMON-PATTEGRISEN-Spey-Shrimp_W0QQitemZ310114917385QQcmdZViewItemQQptZAngelzubeh%C3%B6r?hash=item310114917385&_trksid=p3286.c0.m14&_trkparms=72%3A1229|66%3A2|65%3A12|39%3A1|240%3A1318


----------



## Tobsn (15. Januar 2009)

*AW: nordisches Boardie-Fliegenbindetreffen Sonntag, 18. Januar 2009*



ALSTERBOJE schrieb:


> .... wie? ..... gibt es nicht??!! hier sind sie doch!!!!!http://cgi.ebay.de/Whiting-Spey-Sad...14&_trkparms=72:1229|66:2|65:12|39:1|240:1318


 
Das ist aber leider ein Sattel. Ich finde die Capes deutlich besser:

http://cgi.ebay.com/Whiting-Spey-He...ptZLH_DefaultDomain_0?_trksid=p3286.m20.l1116


----------



## Stxxxxxxxxx (16. Januar 2009)

*AW: nordisches Boardie-Fliegenbindetreffen Sonntag, 18. Januar 2009*

Moin,

@Thomas: Schon mal vorab ein "Danke schön" für den Salat.
Hat noch jemand Pappteller rumliegen - gibts hier nämlich nicht.
Und eigenes Besteck bitte nicht vergessen.
Bindestock bringe ich mit.

@testo: ... fischen wird zumindest bei mir nix ...

Wie ist mit "Tauschbörse"? 

Ansonsten bis Sonntag oder wenn dringend noch was geklärt werden muß per Telefon !

Gruß Stephan  :g


----------



## Bellyboater (16. Januar 2009)

*AW: nordisches Boardie-Fliegenbindetreffen Sonntag, 18. Januar 2009*

Haben wir da die Möglichkeit Wasser heiß zu kriegen? Ich würde dann nämlich ein paar Bockwürstchen mitbringen. Vielleicht könnten das dann ja mehrere machen...


----------



## goeddoek (16. Januar 2009)

*AW: nordisches Boardie-Fliegenbindetreffen Sonntag, 18. Januar 2009*

Moin Gunnar, das passt ja gut - wir bringen Frikadellen mit. Geht ja nix über 'ne ausgewogene Ernährung |supergri |supergri

Aber zum Thema - soweit ich mich erinnere ist da kein Ofen. Aber Würstchen schmecken auch kalt


----------



## Bellyboater (16. Januar 2009)

*AW: nordisches Boardie-Fliegenbindetreffen Sonntag, 18. Januar 2009*

Vielleicht könnte dann ja einer einen Campingkocher mitbringen.


----------



## goeddoek (16. Januar 2009)

*AW: nordisches Boardie-Fliegenbindetreffen Sonntag, 18. Januar 2009*

Mach ich - hast Du nen passenden Topf ? Ich hab leider nur "Zwei-Personen-Töpfe" |wavey:


----------



## Bellyboater (16. Januar 2009)

*AW: nordisches Boardie-Fliegenbindetreffen Sonntag, 18. Januar 2009*

Dann pack ich moch nen großen Pott ein.


----------



## Hornpieper (16. Januar 2009)

*AW: nordisches Boardie-Fliegenbindetreffen Sonntag, 18. Januar 2009*

Hallo Ihr Lieben.

Wir haben einen Wasserkocher in der Werkstatt.

Wünsche Euch viel Spass beim Tüddeln.

Gruß Björn


----------



## goeddoek (16. Januar 2009)

*AW: nordisches Boardie-Fliegenbindetreffen Sonntag, 18. Januar 2009*

Wie Bschöhrnie ? Bist Du nicht dabei ? |kopfkrat

Maak kien Dingers


----------



## macmarco (17. Januar 2009)

*AW: nordisches Boardie-Fliegenbindetreffen Sonntag, 18. Januar 2009*

Ich würd sagen, dann kann es morgen ja los gehen


----------



## testo (17. Januar 2009)

*AW: nordisches Boardie-Fliegenbindetreffen Sonntag, 18. Januar 2009*



macmarco schrieb:


> Ich würd sagen, dann kann es morgen ja los gehen




aber wie das so ist im leben...

leider ohne mich

ich wünsch euch allen mächtig viel spass!

gruss testo


----------



## Thomas090883 (17. Januar 2009)

*AW: nordisches Boardie-Fliegenbindetreffen Sonntag, 18. Januar 2009*

Hallo zusammen,

wollt nochmal anfragen wie es mit der Anfahrt aussieht....
Adresse steht ja da aber ist die Werkstatt denn auch leicht zu finden???
Ansonsten kann mir ja einer evtl. seine Nummer schicken. Falls ich mich da irgendwie in enlegensten Winkeln befinden sollte.

Bis denn


----------



## goeddoek (17. Januar 2009)

*AW: nordisches Boardie-Fliegenbindetreffen Sonntag, 18. Januar 2009*

Moin Thomas #h

Ist eigentlich recht einfach zu finden - wenn Du auf das Gelände fährst, ist rechterhand die Werkstatt. Da wirst Du einen grünen Land Rover Defender stehen sehen, dann rechts ums Eck und dem Gelächter folgen  |supergri |supergri

Ich hab Dir meine Handy-Nr. per PN geschickt. Vielleicht sollte Dir noch jemand seine Nummer schicken. Für den Fall, dass mein Handy wieder zickt


----------



## AlBundy (18. Januar 2009)

*AW: nordisches Boardie-Fliegenbindetreffen Sonntag, 18. Januar 2009*



Thomas090883 schrieb:


> Ansonsten kann mir ja einer evtl. seine Nummer schicken. Falls ich mich da irgendwie in enlegensten Winkeln befinden sollte.
> 
> Bis denn


 
Moinsen,

...ich schick dir meine Nummer gleich im Anschluss. Man(n) kann das aber auch ohne diese "neuartigen" Navi's (...ohne diese die Leute heutzutage nich mal mehr den Aldi um die Ecke finden würden!!!|uhoh:|evil ...überhauptnicht verfehlen.

Ich komme nachher zum tüddeln rum, nur zum fischen komm ich nicht mit da ich noch einiges auf'm Zettel habe. Lebt damit oder #c...

Gruß, Alex


----------



## Schutenpiet (18. Januar 2009)

*AW: nordisches Boardie-Fliegenbindetreffen Sonntag, 18. Januar 2009*

#h Ist ja schon gut Alex.. Ich komm auch nur klönen und gucken. Bringe aber meinen  special barking Dubbingdispenser mit. Denn mal bis nachher
Piet


----------



## goeddoek (18. Januar 2009)

*AW: nordisches Boardie-Fliegenbindetreffen Sonntag, 18. Januar 2009*

He, Jungs - so früh schon im Board ?

Alle bisschen aufgeregt, was ?

Bis nachher #h


----------



## Stingray (18. Januar 2009)

*AW: nordisches Boardie-Fliegenbindetreffen Sonntag, 18. Januar 2009*



goeddoek schrieb:


> He, Jungs - so früh schon im Board ?
> 
> Alle bisschen aufgeregt, was ?
> 
> Bis nachher #h


 

|laola:


Gruß Thomas


----------



## dat_geit (18. Januar 2009)

*AW: nordisches Boardie-Fliegenbindetreffen Sonntag, 18. Januar 2009*

OOOOOOOOOOOOOhhhhhhhhhhh Frikadüddeln von Regine und Gorgina:vik:*Weltklasse*..........

Ich werd jetzt mal ausgiebig Frühstücken und noch genug Platz lassen, was mir bekannter Maßen nicht schwer fällt und dann nach Marzipantown.

Schutenpiet bringt hoffentlich Borsten mit, sonst müssen wir leider Nasenhaare zupfen.

bis später

Andy


----------



## Truttafriend (18. Januar 2009)

*AW: nordisches Boardie-Fliegenbindetreffen Sonntag, 18. Januar 2009*

Bis nachher #h


----------



## dat_geit (18. Januar 2009)

*AW: nordisches Boardie-Fliegenbindetreffen Sonntag, 18. Januar 2009*

Ales, wat glaubst du warum die Dinger bei ALDI und LIDL vertriben werden????:q

Rischtisch, damit die Leute da auch immer wieder hin finden.;+

Mehr zu Karte&Kompass das vergessene Leben vor 1990 (auch Lost World genannt) später.|uhoh:#d

Andy


----------



## Schutenpiet (18. Januar 2009)

*AW: nordisches Boardie-Fliegenbindetreffen Sonntag, 18. Januar 2009*

Wenn Du an meinem Dispenser vorbeikommst...
Wenn bei meinem Dispenser die Klappe zugeht entstehen so roundabout 2Tonnen auf ´nem Quadratzentimeter...



dat_geit schrieb:


> OOOOOOOOOOOOOhhhhhhhhhhh Frikadüddeln von Regine und Gorgina:vik:*Weltklasse*..........
> 
> Ich werd jetzt mal ausgiebig Frühstücken und noch genug Platz lassen, was mir bekannter Maßen nicht schwer fällt und dann nach Marzipantown.
> 
> ...


----------



## Schutenpiet (18. Januar 2009)

*AW: nordisches Boardie-Fliegenbindetreffen Sonntag, 18. Januar 2009*

|wavey:  Es bleibt nur eins zu sagen:
Geiler Tag mit geilen Leuten, und superdanke an Stephan für die Orga
Es gab tolle Muster zu bewundern, von der Honeyshrimp bis zur Fischertube.... einfach klasse..
übrigens Thomas, bitte richte nochmal dickes Lob an Deine Freundin aus: legger legger legger der Salat.
Snoopy fand das auch alles interessant und hat keinen gebissen, oder soo.. bin das nächste Mal wieder dabei

Piet


----------



## Truttafriend (18. Januar 2009)

*AW: nordisches Boardie-Fliegenbindetreffen Sonntag, 18. Januar 2009*

Boah war die Bude diesmal voll #6

Es war ein wirklich schöner Sonntag und vielen Dank dafür an euch #h


----------



## hornhechteutin (18. Januar 2009)

*AW: nordisches Boardie-Fliegenbindetreffen Sonntag, 18. Januar 2009*

Moin Moin ,
Claudi die Jungs und ich waren  nur als Gast da , Georgilien wollte ja so gerne Hundhaardubbing haben |supergri . Hat uns super gefallen und hatten jede Menge Spaß . Vielen Dank dafür an die gesamte Rasselbande |supergri . Nur die Wauwies hatten keinen Spaß weil Peterle ihnen den kleinen Snack vorenthalten hat |supergri


Gruß aus Eutin
Micha


----------



## Bellyboater (18. Januar 2009)

*AW: nordisches Boardie-Fliegenbindetreffen Sonntag, 18. Januar 2009*

Es war eine nette Runde mit viel Klönschnack. Wir haben viel gelacht und es wurden auch ein paar interessante Fliegen vorgestellt und getüddelt.


----------



## Thomas090883 (18. Januar 2009)

*AW: nordisches Boardie-Fliegenbindetreffen Sonntag, 18. Januar 2009*

Wurd gemacht...war auf jeden Fall ein gelungenes Treffen...mit vielen netten Leuten.
Danke für die Tipps und Mücken.....
Werden nächstes Wochenende gleich ausgiebig gefischt.
Hoffe das sich etwas in der Art schnell wiederholt, vielleicht bin ich bis denn ja auch noch dem Binden verfallen....oh oh.
Also bis denn

Gruß  Thomas


----------



## Stxxxxxxxxx (18. Januar 2009)

*AW: nordisches Boardie-Fliegenbindetreffen Sonntag, 18. Januar 2009*

Guten Abend liebe "Tüddler - Gemeinde" ,

ich muß auch sagen, das war mal wieder ein schönes Event.

Mein Dank allen die Lust und Zeit hatten den teilweise weiten Weg ( sogar aus Dänemark)|bigeyes auf sich zu nehmen und gemeinsam einer Leidenschaft zu frönen.

Dank auch an die Spender von Speis und Trank ! 
Mir hat´s gut geschmeckt und ich glaube alle sind satt geworden (außer Socke und Teddy ):q

Das nächste Tüddeltreff in ca. 3 Monaten wenn´s recht ist ?

Abschließend noch eine Bitte: Helge ist eine Spule Geflechtschlauch abhanden gekommen - schaut doch mal eure Sachen durch.
Passiert immer mal wieder das im Eifer des "Gefechts" was in der falschen Tasche landet.

So, wünsche allen einen schönen Wochenstart !

Beste Grüße Stephan #h


----------



## goeddoek (18. Januar 2009)

*AW: nordisches Boardie-Fliegenbindetreffen Sonntag, 18. Januar 2009*

Jepp - gewohnt tolle Veranstaltung mit tollen Leuten :vik:


Ist auch immer wieder nett mit den beiden Jungs aus Hambuäch zu schnacken :q


Ist eigentlich irgendjemand dazu gekommen, Fotos zu machen ? :q :q

Klasse Orga, Schieter #6


@ Timsen

Information, that's what I need ....  > http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=8C8NX0JlOj4  :q


----------



## Bellyboater (18. Januar 2009)

*AW: nordisches Boardie-Fliegenbindetreffen Sonntag, 18. Januar 2009*

Ich hab dann nur mal Fotos von 2 Fliegen, die ich getüddelt habe.


----------



## goeddoek (18. Januar 2009)

*AW: nordisches Boardie-Fliegenbindetreffen Sonntag, 18. Januar 2009*



Bellyboater schrieb:


> Ich hab dann nur mal Fotos von 2 Fliegen, die ich getüddelt habe.




Die aber äußerst gelungen sind, also nur keine falsche Bescheidenheit  |wavey:


----------



## macmarco (18. Januar 2009)

*AW: nordisches Boardie-Fliegenbindetreffen Sonntag, 18. Januar 2009*

Joar, ich schließe mich dem voll an!!! War klasse "der Tag" (solange ich dann auch net da war)...Aber zum nächsten mal komme ich dann auch wieder hin


----------



## vazzquezz (18. Januar 2009)

*AW: nordisches Boardie-Fliegenbindetreffen Sonntag, 18. Januar 2009*

Junxx! Das hat Spass gemacht ...
Ich muss mir nur für die Zukunft irgendwie abgewöhnen, mit Helge aufzuschlagen!
Zum einen hatte ich dank Tim (Helges Sohnemann) kaum mal meinen Bindestock für mich, zum anderen geht das auf Dauer nicht gut, wenn wir zwei multicerebral Veranlagten zu oft zusammen am Tisch sitzen! 

Apropos Tisch! Ich beantrage für die nächste Veranstaltung entweder einen weiteren mir zugeteilten Rechtshänder - oder einen eigenen Tisch! Zwischen den ganzen Linkies fühlte ich mich heute mental leicht gemobbt ... :vik:


----------



## xfishbonex (18. Januar 2009)

*AW: nordisches Boardie-Fliegenbindetreffen Sonntag, 18. Januar 2009*

Werden nächstes Wochenende gleich ausgiebig gefischt.



das will ich doch hoffen thomas :vik:
lg andre


----------



## Bellyboater (18. Januar 2009)

*AW: nordisches Boardie-Fliegenbindetreffen Sonntag, 18. Januar 2009*



vazzquezz schrieb:


> Zwischen den ganzen Linkies fühlte ich mich heute mental leicht gemobbt ... :vik:



|abgelehn
Stell dich bloß nicht so an.:q


----------



## vazzquezz (18. Januar 2009)

*AW: nordisches Boardie-Fliegenbindetreffen Sonntag, 18. Januar 2009*

@bellyboater: Ich bin halt 'ne zarte Seele ... 

V.

P.S: Eben fiel mir wieder ein: "Mit 30€, ohne 50€ ...!"
|muahah:|muahah:|muahah:


----------



## Bellyboater (18. Januar 2009)

*AW: nordisches Boardie-Fliegenbindetreffen Sonntag, 18. Januar 2009*



vazzquezz schrieb:


> P.S: Eben fiel mir wieder ein: "Mit 30€, ohne 50€ ...!"
> |muahah:|muahah:|muahah:



DANKE

jetzt ist mir grad wieder schlecht:v


----------



## ALSTERBOJE (19. Januar 2009)

*AW: nordisches Boardie-Fliegenbindetreffen Sonntag, 18. Januar 2009*

.... tja, nun!

... vorab: vielen Dank für die Organisation und deren Verantwortlichen und den Spendern für das - ich möchte fast sagen - Buffet ..... und permanent verfügbaren Kaffee|supergri!!!

... das organisierte Chaos an den den Bindetischen und die Chill-Lounge|bla: in der Küche ...... einfach nur geil!!!!

..... mit viel Ablachen, neuen Erkenntnissen, noch mehr Fragezeichen ..... und einem quakenden Junior "..... ich WILL ich einen Bindestock#q" ...... hat ein öder Sonntag einen schönen Inhalt bekommen:m!!!!!!

Vielen Dank Mädels und Jungs#h ....... Saaaahne-Aktion - immer wieder!!!!!!

Gruß, Helge


----------



## Stingray (19. Januar 2009)

*AW: nordisches Boardie-Fliegenbindetreffen Sonntag, 18. Januar 2009*

War wieder Klasse #6. Wie immer.

Gruß Thomas


----------



## Schutenpiet (20. Januar 2009)

*AW: nordisches Boardie-Fliegenbindetreffen Sonntag, 18. Januar 2009*

|krach:  Thoooomaaas!!!
wo ist das Bild von der Fischerfliege, auch 6-er Tube genannt ??

Aber Zack..Zack |gr:

Piet


----------



## dat_geit (20. Januar 2009)

*AW: nordisches Boardie-Fliegenbindetreffen Sonntag, 18. Januar 2009*

Ich warte hier eigentlich noch auf ein Foto unserer Geheimfliege........Insider wissen schon, das Alroundwunder Süß wie Salzwasser, Ein wie Zweihand als Tube, Popper und klassisch zu fischen.......

Der echte Hammer........ich habe natürlich das einzige Exemplar zu Hause und versuche gerade mit Reversebinden eine verständliche Bindeanleitung zu erstellen.

Allerdings gestaltet sich vermutlich die Materialbeschaffung etwas schwierig, da muss ich wohl alternatives Material einbinden.

weiß jemand ob der Haken tatsächlich ein mongolischer Tiefwasserflsher ist, der nur vor Ort auf Anfrage geschmiedet wird oder geht da vielleicht auch ein Modell aus der Serie Norway 1955 AD????

Bitte dringend um sachdienliche Hinweise.

Die Tube habe ich übrigens bereits bei namenhaften Bausstoffhändlern erstehen können........


----------



## Thomas090883 (20. Januar 2009)

*AW: nordisches Boardie-Fliegenbindetreffen Sonntag, 18. Januar 2009*

Hallo zusammen,

na gut ihr habts nicht ander gewollt...
aber wenn die Ostsee sowie sämtliche anderen Gewässer mittels dieser Fliege zum "Toten Tümpel" verkommen.....#6





Die Bindeanleitung sowie fachliche "Führungsanweisungen" gibts demnächst auf -Geheimnisse der Meerforellenfliegenbinder-

Hier noch meine ERSTE fast im Alleingang gebundene Polar Magnus     *Danke Gunnar*





Und noch eine "elektrisierte" Paddelgrinsen :vik:von Gunnar.




Gruß Thomas


----------



## dat_geit (20. Januar 2009)

*AW: nordisches Boardie-Fliegenbindetreffen Sonntag, 18. Januar 2009*

Oh mein Gott, die darfst du doch nicht so einfach zeigen:q|bigeyes

Jetzt ist es ja kein geheimnis mehr und alle gehen auf Materialsuche.
Die Schmieden von den Haken nicht so viele im Jahr.#d


----------



## Lxvxfxxld1 (20. Januar 2009)

*AW: nordisches Boardie-Fliegenbindetreffen Sonntag, 18. Januar 2009*

So, nachdem mir einige von euch das fehlende Material zu Verfügung gestellt haben, will ich euch wenigstens mit dem Ergebniss belästigen. Danke nochmal dafür. #6


----------



## dat_geit (20. Januar 2009)

*AW: nordisches Boardie-Fliegenbindetreffen Sonntag, 18. Januar 2009*

Coole teile, super Arbeit!!!:vik:


----------



## Stxxxxxxxxx (25. Januar 2009)

*AW: nordisches Boardie-Fliegenbindetreffen Sonntag, 18. Januar 2009*

@lovefield1: klasse Teile - #r

Beim nächsten Mal bitte vormachen.

Gibt´s irgendwo die Anleitung ? oder hab ich die übersehen?

Gruß Stephan #h


----------



## V-MAXIMUS (25. Januar 2009)

*AW: nordisches Boardie-Fliegenbindetreffen Sonntag, 18. Januar 2009*



Stephan Gartz schrieb:


> @lovefield1: klasse Teile - #r
> 
> Beim nächsten Mal bitte vormachen.
> 
> ...



Vormachen? So viel Zeit, hast du nicht. :m Aber hier die Anleitung. Bin gerade beim Freund und mit in seinem Profil.

http://www.fliegenfischer-forum.de/seering.html

Gruß Lovefield1


----------



## Stxxxxxxxxx (1. Februar 2009)

*AW: nordisches Boardie-Fliegenbindetreffen Sonntag, 18. Januar 2009*

Hi LF1,

hab Dank für den Hinweis - ... für beide |bigeyes:q

Schönen Sonntag und Gruß

Stephan |wavey:


----------

